# Can Igaging DigiMag DRO scales be cut?



## metalguy21 (Oct 14, 2013)

I've searched the forum posts and seen this question asked but not explicitly answered (that I could find anyway).  I have a new Grizzly 0755 ordered and want xyz DROed.  The spec sheet shows 8 - 14 - 5 (on the quill) travel for these respectively.  Igaging has DigiMags in 6 - 12 - 24 - 35 so I guess you all see the reason for the question.


----------



## pestilence (Oct 14, 2013)

Definitely.  I had to cut my Y axis.  I just zipped through it with an angle grinder.  I used that because I was afraid a cutting tool at lower rpm might snag and lift the material in the center track while the grinder wouldn't.  No idea if that fear was valid or not though.


----------



## Bobf (Oct 14, 2013)

I used three igaging scales on my Index 55 mill (XYZ) the 35" used on the table I trimmed with a die grinder/cutting disk and the Z (knee) 24" I trimmed with a hand held hacksaw, X (12") was OK. No problem cutting them and no separation of the black strip in the center. All three work great.


----------



## f350ca (Oct 14, 2013)

I cut mine with a hack saw, then filed a bevel on the rough end.

Greg


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes they can be cut. I used my vertical band saw and cleaned them up on the sander.

 "Billy G"


----------



## arvidj (Oct 14, 2013)

It looks like iGaging uses the ubiquitous capacitive scales which you can cut any way you want. I used a Dremel abrasive cutoff wheel on my non-iGaging capacitive scales.


----------



## Maxx (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought they were magnetic.


----------



## Harleyscooter (Oct 15, 2013)

metalguy21 said:


> I've searched the forum posts and seen this question asked but not explicitly answered (that I could find anyway).  I have a new Grizzly 0755 ordered and want xyz DROed.  The spec sheet shows 8 - 14 - 5 (on the quill) travel for these respectively.  Igaging has DigiMags in 6 - 12 - 24 - 35 so I guess you all see the reason for the question.


 
Metalguy21, I installed the Iguaging 6-12-24" scales on my G0755 and I did not have to cut them, they fit just fine at full length.
Scott


----------



## hman (Oct 15, 2013)

Maxx said:


> I thought they were magnetic.



(1) I checked the igaging website.  Apparently the Mag" in DigiMag refers to the magnets on the back of the readout unit - makes 'em easier to mount, eh wot?

(2) I've cut several types of non-optical (ie, capacitive) scales.  Far as I know, they come in only two flavors - hardened stainless steel and aluminum.  I used a Dremel cutoff wheel to cut the stainless ones to length, and a hacksaw to cut the aluminum ones.  Never had any problem with the pastic cover or the printed circuit board underneath delaminating.  Matter of fact, it was pretty hard to (deliberately) take an offcut apart to "see how it works."


----------



## metalguy21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Harleyscooter said:


> Metalguy21, I installed the Iguaging 6-12-24" scales on my G0755 and I did not have to cut them, they fit just fine at full length.
> Scott



Well, answers can't get more specific than these.  Thanks guys!  I'll no doubt have many more questions as I set up my 0755.


----------



## DMLCV (Aug 27, 2016)

Which side of the scale did you measure from to make the cut, left side or right side. I have a couple scales to cut for my HF mill and lathe...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 28, 2016)

DMLCV said:


> Which side of the scale did you measure from to make the cut, left side or right side. I have a couple scales to cut for my HF mill and lathe...


Hi DMLCV,
this is an old thread last replied oct 2013.
to answer your question, you can cut either end of the non-movable portion of the scale. 
it's a magnetic material that the mobile part reads and converts to measurement, a linear encoder in essence.


----------



## Splat (Sep 2, 2016)

Yep. I had to cut mine. No problems. Dremel took care of it easily.


----------

